# iPod touch et Neufbox SFR



## yves38_35 (20 Avril 2010)

La synchronisation de mon iPod à mon Mac et les transferts iPod<=>Mac s'effectuent correctement.
Je  suis parvenu à recevoir mes mails sur l'iPod pendant quelques semaines, en sélectionnant ma Neufbox en WiFi et paramétré mon compte sur l'iPod.
Depuis 15 jours, la Neufbox continue d'être détectée par l'iPod, mais avec un signal moyen, alors que l'iPod est à 1m. Par moment le signal passe au maximum, la Neufbox est aussitôt "sélectionnée", mais "décroche" quelques instants après, repassant à un signal moyen et l'indication WiFi désactivée.
Toute tentative de connection manuelle échoue, malgré l'entrée d'identifiant et mot de passe corrects.
Déplacé en un autre lieu, l'iPod détecte automatiquement une boite WiFi accessible et réceptionne ma messagerie.

Je mets en cause ma Neufbox, avec laquelle mon iPod s'est connecté pendant plusieurs semaines de manière satisfaisante, mais SFR la met hors de cause puisque mon iBook continue de s'y connecter en WiFi également, de même qu'elle accepte simultanément d'autres Mac ou PC identifiés.
Le service technique de SFR déclare être incompétent avec les iPod, et me renvoit tenter ma chance sur un forum !
J'ai refait l'expérience avec l'iBook éteint et sans autre ordinateur dans les parages, pour que la box ne détecte aucun nautre récepteur, mais sans plus de succès.
Merci d'avance


----------



## BigMac50 (20 Avril 2010)

Salut t'as configurer aussi ton mode routeur sur ta box ? Vu la description Ca ressemble a un conflit d'ip a première vue


----------



## yves38_35 (21 Avril 2010)

Merci BigMac50 pour ton conseil.
J'ai effectivement contacté SFR pour paramétrer le routeur.
Leur réponse : enregistrer les adresses MAC de tous les appareils susceptibles de se connecter à la box, avec l'inconvénient que seuls les appareils référencés seront connectables à l'avenir, et d'avoir en conséquence à mettre à jour les adresses MAC pour tout nouvel ordi qui veut utiliser ma box ...

Or mon iPod s'est connecté plusieurs semaines sans avoir à effectuer cette manip !
Donc je souhaite éviter l'enregistrement des adresses MAC et retrouver la configuration qui fonctionnait parfaitement il y a encore quelques jours ...

Dans les Neufbox, y a-t-il un "routeur" acceptant plusieurs appareils sans enregistrement de leurs adresses MAC ?


----------



## BigMac50 (21 Avril 2010)

Salut je suis chez free et quand je vais dans mon interface uilisateur j'ai juste a active ce mode et pas d'adresse mac a enregistrer je connais pas la 9 box mais je pense que tu dois avoir un peu la même chose sans enregistre les adresses mac méfie toi des services clients qui sont bien souvent incompétent, sinon quand cela fonctionne ton touch etaiy connecte seul ou pas sur ta box ?


----------



## yves38_35 (21 Avril 2010)

j'ai enfin trouvé la raison de ce dysfonctionnement, et je pense que c'est valable avec toutes les box, à un détail près pour les Livebox (Orange).

Si l'iPod a déjà été configuré pour une box (clé WEP) mais que la connexion ne s'effectue pas ou plus, alors que la box est sélectionnée en réseau WiFi, *c'est que la clé WEP a été mal saisie ou modifiée par inadvertance*.
*Solution : reconfigurer l'iPod pour cette box après avoir effacé la configuration existante*
&#8680;    cliquer sur la flèche blanche fond bleu (à droite du réseau box concerné)
&#8680;    dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, cliquer "oublier ce réseau"
&#8680;    une fenêtre s'ouvre : "mot de passe"
&#8680;    entrer la clé WEP et valider
La box reconnaitra automatiquement à l'avenir l'iPod en question

Pour les Livebox (Orange), *AVANT de valider la clé WEP*, il faut actionner un bouton sur la box :
- boites SAGEM, petit bouton noir marqué REG sous la boite
- autres : bouton blanc n°1 sur une des faces latérales.
En actionnant ce bouton, la Livebox se met en réception de signaux WiFi pendant 1 minute environ (un des voyants de la box clignote).
Valider sans attendre la clé WEP saisie sur l'iPod.
C'est terminé.


----------



## BigMac50 (21 Avril 2010)

He bien content que tu es trouve une solution a ton problème mais Ca reste plus complique que chez free tout de même


----------

